# top notch 4k projector



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

also im after a projector on a bargain price for under £1500 i want it to do the biggect diagonal screen size image posdible at a distance of about 12 feet from sitting away from the screen
im after a 4k projector for top notch visuals
i want i want it to give me the best visuals currently available i want it for really showing of the very latest blockbuster movies special effects films and the same for gaming as well

what 4k projector is currently out there for the price would give me a top notch picture quality at this price

also what is the no1 4k projector for the same information i asked for doesnt matter of price
also i want it so i can connect a mobile phone to it
Quote


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

If you were creating your dream build. What would it be? What is the absolute best of best projector and screen combo available today, best speakers everything outrageously over the top, top of the line for a good size theater Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox room you'd put in an 8000 sqft mansion.


----------

